# Speedtest with 8 mm steel



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone

Speedtest with Precise 0,7 & Orange 0.72 or more like speedtest for my 8 mm target shooting bands. I make my bands so that those are good for target shooting 20+ m distance.

Bands are not maxed out, so draw can be 2-4 cm longer (makes aiming more difficult but little more

speed is possible).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Good info.
What is your draw length? 
How did the draw weights compare?


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you good info and video!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Cool test buddy. I like watching the bands warm up, then the faster you shot the faster it got. Fun! Really like the way you set up your equipment. Makes for a great video!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting. Good info.
> What is your draw length?
> How did the draw weights compare?


My draw length is 72 cm. Varies from 70 to 75 cm, depends on frames and bands.

Active length: Precise 17,5 cm and GZK 17 cm. Elongation is only little over 400% so it is no wonder, that these bands

last forever.

Draw is heavier with Precise, but I don't know how many kg.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Thank you good info and video!


After I calculated my elongation %, I thought that is not a good info.

Anyway, I never calculate band measurements, just try what feels comfy.

Looks like it is possible to get much more speed from these bands.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Cool test buddy. I like watching the bands warm up, then the faster you shot the faster it got. Fun! Really like the way you set up your equipment. Makes for a great video!


Thank You very much Ibojoe

I have watched quite many speedtests, without seeing the speeds that chrony shows and wanted to do this little differently.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you good info and video!
> ...


Thats how I do mine also used 500% as a starting point,comfy and longer band life is good!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, Kalevala. And Northene... so 400% elongation is good for long band life? That is good to know.I have (being generous) 71cm or 28" draw... prefer 25"... so if I divide by 4 I should get my active band length? Correct?

I like to shoot 7" to 7.5" of active band... that is a bit too long. My next sets will be 6.5". And I am going to get somenof that anticold precise.

I cannot take the winter off... I would wither inside.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Thanks, Kalevala. And Northene... so 400% elongation is good for long band life? That is good to know.I have (being generous) 71cm or 28" draw... prefer 25"... so if I divide by 4 I should get my active band length? Correct?
> 
> I like to shoot 7" to 7.5" of active band... that is a bit too long. My next sets will be 6.5". And I am going to get somenof that anticold precise.
> 
> I cannot take the winter off... I would wither inside.


If you ever use gzk, the 500% elongation is the absolute minimum. They like to get stretched. Now with precise I don't know, but 400% seems way underpowered to me.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Thanks, Kalevala. And Northene... so 400% elongation is good for long band life? That is good to know.I have (being generous) 71cm or 28" draw... prefer 25"... so if I divide by 4 I should get my active band length? Correct?


Yes and anti-cold Precise works very well in cold weather :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> If you ever use gzk, the 500% elongation is the absolute minimum. They like to get stretched. Now with precise I don't know, but 400% seems way underpowered to me.


Now I understand why You have finger problems 

8 mm ammo is not very nice to try hold between fingers.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever use gzk, the 500% elongation is the absolute minimum. They like to get stretched. Now with precise I don't know, but 400% seems way underpowered to me.
> ...


Lol you are right. I use 9.5mm, but it's also quite small and it does dig in ????


----------

